# Frustrated with trying to hunt public land



## ChristopherA.King (Sep 17, 2013)

Why is Ga. so far behind on access for wheelchair hunters. I know the state puts on a few scattered hunts but most of them are far away and what if you just can't make it that weekend. There are so many places that could be wheelchair only areas like closed down camp grounds and old logging roads and fire breaks. Just seems like the Americans with disability's act would cover this. I am just not having much luck finding public land spots that I can get to without my four wheeler and this is just my rant. It just makes me wonder if someone has checked with a lawyer to see if there is anything that can be done to change these laws and provide a accessible place to hunt that does not require a set aside weekend.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Sep 18, 2013)

Just call the region office for the WMA you want to hunt, accommodations can usually be made.


----------



## ChristopherA.King (Sep 18, 2013)

I talked to the guys at Carters lake archery area that is where I was wanting to hunt. I was told that is why they have a wheelchair hunt and if they let me do they would have to let everyone do it.


----------



## Inthegarge (Sep 19, 2013)

I think they are waiting for private organizations to take care of it. They don't care about ADA or anything else that might cause more work ( in their mind) for them . You and I know that allowing access isn't work but........


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 19, 2013)

I think its crap myself. Im not disabled but have a friend who is. A handicap area should be just that. Nobody but disabled folks allowed. Just mark off aa few hundred ac or even a thousand. Paint red lines around it and keep all able bodied folks out unless they are helping a disabled hunter.


----------



## ryano (Sep 19, 2013)

GA DAWG said:


> I think its crap myself. Im not disabled but have a friend who is. A handicap area should be just that. Nobody but disabled folks allowed. Just mark off aa few hundred ac or even a thousand. Paint red lines around it and keep all able bodied folks out unless they are helping a disabled hunter.


----------



## ryano (Sep 19, 2013)

ChristopherA.King said:


> I know the state puts on a few scattered hunts but most of them are far away and what if you just can't make it that weekend.



I can no longer afford to go to many of those hunt simply because of expense.  It turns into a 300-500 dollar weekend and I just cant afford that.

Basically I just have the Carters lake, Dalton Utilities hunts and the disabled hunter section of Dawson Forest when those hunts are on.


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Sep 19, 2013)

Oconee WMA has a dedicated disabled area. Easy access with vehicle of your choosing.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm not disabled, but I hate it that they don't have special areas for people who are. I think they should fix that issue. I would gladly vote yes if that ever came up anywhere!




GA DAWG said:


> I think its crap myself. Im not disabled but have a friend who is. A handicap area should be just that. Nobody but disabled folks allowed. Just mark off aa few hundred ac or even a thousand. Paint red lines around it and keep all able bodied folks out unless they are helping a disabled hunter.



Yep. I agree.


----------



## ChristopherA.King (Sep 19, 2013)

ryano said:


> I can no longer afford to go to many of those hunt simply because of expense.  It turns into a 300-500 dollar weekend and I just cant afford that.
> 
> Basically I just have the Carters lake, Dalton Utilities hunts and the disabled hunter section of Dawson Forest when those hunts are on.



I'm with you on that one Ryan it is great that those are out there but when you factor in cost of gas room and food it makes it very tough. I just am not able to tent camp anymore to rough on my old bones and my budget is like most everyone else in america right now it is screaming!! So why not have a dedicated area in every WMA ?


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Sep 19, 2013)

We need to get together after season and have a meeting with DNR. I think we can get a big crowd together. I know a few folks with DNR that may be willing to help.


----------



## Inthegarge (Sep 21, 2013)

Arrow Flinger said:


> We need to get together after season and have a meeting with DNR. I think we can get a big crowd together. I know a few folks with DNR that may be willing to help.



I'm with you....Just let me know where and when....


----------



## NCummins (Sep 22, 2013)

Georgia sells more out of state licenses than any other state, $300 bucks a pop too. You think the would put that money towards things like this. It **** really. In Wisconsin, they put 100% of tag money into the land, their public land has huge food plots, wheel chair ramps into box blinds, good road systems. I wouldn't complain about paying $300 a year if it actually helped people out.


----------



## rehdeer (Sep 24, 2013)

*let Me know about the Meeting*

I would try to make it.  I think it may help if we got the PVA  and the DVA involved.


----------



## BBowman (Sep 25, 2013)

Do you think the Office of Civil Rights could help with these problems?  My son is legally blind and we used them to help him receive accommodations at the college he is attending.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Sep 26, 2013)

I think a room full of Disabled folks with a little GON coverage would be the biggest help.  Let them explain face to face why it can't be done. I would much rather see the DNR do what is right and be able to take the credit for it than be forced kicking and fighting all the way.  There are some really good folks in the DNR.


----------



## 1222DANO (Oct 2, 2013)

i'm with ya'll your more than welcome on my land anytime to hunt. i know its not but 14 acres and its too far away but if you come up here in the mtns let me know .i'll get you where you wanna go.


----------



## rehdeer (Oct 2, 2013)

*Just Let Me Know when and Where for the DNR Meeting*

Organize it and they will come






Arrow Flinger said:


> I think a room full of Disabled folks with a little GON coverage would be the biggest help.  Let them explain face to face why it can't be done. I would much rather see the DNR do what is right and be able to take the credit for it than be forced kicking and fighting all the way.  There are some really good folks in the DNR.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Oct 15, 2013)

Me and Hammer (Todd) have a meeting set with DNR on December to discuss a proposed project to address this issue.  I will keep y'all informed on the outcome of the meeting. DNR likes our plan but we just have to work out the details.


----------



## rockknapper (Oct 15, 2013)

I am just getting started as an OWL guide and helper.  Go to outdoorswithoutlimits.com and see if there is a hunt close to your location close to your home.  Looking forward to meeting Arrow Flinger also.


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Oct 17, 2013)

Arrow Flinger said:


> Me and Hammer (Todd) have a meeting set with DNR on December to discuss a proposed project to address this issue.  I will keep y'all informed on the outcome of the meeting. DNR likes our plan but we just have to work out the details.



When and where?


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Oct 17, 2013)

It is with the deputy chief at Social Circle.


----------



## ChristopherA.King (Oct 20, 2013)

Let us know if there is anything we can do to help.


----------



## rehdeer (Oct 29, 2013)

*Post the meeting date here*

I will try to make it.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Oct 30, 2013)

This meeting is a private meeting to work out the details.  We already have approval.  Thanks for the offer though.


----------

